# DRAGjet Nomad.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I want to see how much interest the group here would have if I did another run of nomads and sold them.Please let me know.
DRAGjet
859-356-1566


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I would be interested.What chassis would you be making them for?Price range?Choice of colors?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

mopar78 said:


> I would be interested.What chassis would you be making them for?Price range?Choice of colors?


They are a dead on replica of the AFX Nomad.Any color you want!
DRAGjet :thumbsup:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Dragula said:


> I want to see how much interest the group here would have if I did another run of nomads and sold them.Please let me know.
> DRAGjet
> 859-356-1566


 Chris I would buy some. They look great.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Looks like I fire that mold back up.
DRAGjet


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hey Chris*

I would like a few, I love the nomads. :woohoo:


----------



## Mopar Ho Slots (Feb 26, 2004)

Please make more of those nomads!! They are one of my favorite AFX cars and your versions look awesome!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like to get a few of your baja pick ups


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Cool,how many guys,and what colors?
DRAGjet


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I'd love a few of each*

As you have done them before, what colors make the cars look best? Just a few I'd love to see: a white, and a yellow, how about red?

Picktown


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A nice blue! Sorta like the old vibe blue or that electric blue that Tyco had.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Chris,
Any in kit form unpainted? 
Dave


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

chris,I'LL TAKE A COUPLE OF RED


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I second VideoJimmy: interested in a nice orange Datsun pick-up


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

My favorite nomad color is by far the seafoam green or gray metallic,but thats just me.
DRAGjet
p.s.no kit for nomads,sorry.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dragula said:


> p.s.no kit for nomads,sorry.


 
Thanks Chris! Dave


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Nomad*

I would like to see a Yellow or Red with a White roof.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Chris, Did you receive enough interest in making more?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris,You asked,you got an answer,now get to work. Please


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

LTjet said:


> I would like to see a Yellow or Red with a White roof.


Yellow/white=Autoworld
Red/white=Tyco


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

tomhocars said:


> Chris,You asked,you got an answer,now get to work. Please


Alright Dad!
Christian


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Guys,call me up to place your orders!
DRAGjet
859-356-1566


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Whats the best time to call?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

70ss said:


> Whats the best time to call?


Anytime.
Christian 859-356-1566


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I've seen on another post in here that you are going in to the hospital.Good luck with that.When you are feeling up to it and return to this board,let me know if you are still making and selling the nomads.Thanks


----------

